# Pflege von Rutengriffen aus Kork



## Global Playboy (30. April 2006)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit mal etwas darüber gelesen wie man die Korkgriffe am besten vor der Witterung schützt und sie pflegt damit sie nicht gammeln oder modern.
Leider finde ich diesen Artikel nicht mehr. 
Was macht Ihr damit die Korkgriffe lange schön bleiben?
Habt Ihr vielleicht ein paar gute Tipps auf Lager?

Danke schonmal für Eure Tipps und Kommentare.

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Rooster (30. April 2006)

*AW: Pflege von Rutengriffen aus Kork*

Moin,
ich pflege meine Ruten und Rollen seit Jahren mit Ballistol! #6 

Da ich fast ausschlieslich im Salzwasser angel, ist eine gute Pflege für mich unumgänglich!
Neben der obligatorischen Süßwasserdusche und dem Wachsen des Blanks, wird der Korkgriff gespült, bei starker Verschmutzung mit einem Shampoo gewaschen, und nach dem Trocknen mit Ballistol-Spray satt eingesprüht. Nach einer kurzen Einwirkzeit reibe ich den Korkgriff mit einem Frotteehandtuch gründlich ab, je länger du polierst, desto griffiger wird der Kork... 
Vielleicht ist das was für deine Ruten.

Mfg, Sven


----------



## Hadley (30. April 2006)

*AW: Pflege von Rutengriffen aus Kork*

Hallo!
 Ich reinige die Korkgriffe 1-2mal im Jahr mit
 Korkpflegemittel.
 Bekommst Du in jedem Baumarkt.
 Reinigt und Versiegelt,super.
 Dunkelt natürlich etwas nach.

 Gruß:Hadley   |wavey:


----------



## Sailfisch (30. April 2006)

*AW: Pflege von Rutengriffen aus Kork*

Ich habe meine Korkgriffe mit Korklack gestrichen, dann ist so gut wie kein Vergang dran.


----------



## Waldemar (30. April 2006)

*AW: Pflege von Rutengriffen aus Kork*

Jawohl, Ballistol ist auch mein Tipp für die Pflege von Ruten und Rollen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. April 2006)

*AW: Pflege von Rutengriffen aus Kork*

Ich habe ein paar Griffe mit Leinöl eingestrichen, darf man nur nicht zuviel nehmen und auch hinterher polieren. Das sieht richtig nett aus, nachdem das Leinöl ausgehärtet ist, ohne daß es irgend eine Schicht/Beschichtung ergeben würde. Ist auch Wasserabperlend. Solange das Leinöl aber zuviel drauf und noch etwas klebrig ist, ist das noch nicht so fein.


----------



## nerfling (30. April 2006)

*AW: Pflege von Rutengriffen aus Kork*

Der gute alte Bohnerwachs ist ein hervorragendes Pflegemittel !
Wenn Ihr den gut einpoliert bekommt Ihr den Kork wieder wie neu !!


----------



## Norweginer (30. April 2006)

*AW: Pflege von Rutengriffen aus Kork*

Tach Leute!
Ich wollte nicht extra einen neuen Thread anfangen,aber es gehört auch in gewisser Weise zum Thema.Also:Mein Hund (eine knapp 1Jahr alte deutsche Dogge) hat vor Kurzem meine Rute zum Spielzeug erklärt und den Korkgriff etwas beschädigt:c :c :c .
Wie könnte ich das Reparieren?|kopfkrat


----------



## Blenni (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflege von Rutengriffen aus Kork*

Hallo,
da ich auch der Salzwasserfraktion angehöre, streiche ich Korkgriffe mit Öllack ( Angelrutenlack ).
Gruß Blenni


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflege von Rutengriffen aus Kork*



			
				Norwegianer schrieb:
			
		

> und den Korkgriff etwas beschädigt
> Wie könnte ich das Reparieren?|kopfkrat


Spachtelmasse selber machen oder größere Stücke einleimen: Kork läßt sich gut z.B. saugut mit Ponal Express kleben/leimen. Korkmehl und -Brösel am einfachsten von Weinflaschenkorken, z.B. per Bandschleifer produzieren oder Streifen schneiden.
Wichtig ist das Mehrgangs+Überstandsprinzip: ordentlich was drauf, abschleifen, neuer Gang nach austrocknen, immer feiner werdend, immer genauer mit immer weniger Überstand. Ich habe so z.B. auch Dielenastlöcher zugespachelt. :g 
Der richtige elastische Korkcharakter bleibt nur mit möglichst viel größeren Stücken erhalten, also damit möglichst viel mit ausfüllen.


----------



## MiamiJoe (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflege von Rutengriffen aus Kork*

vom vollständigen versiegeln des korkes halte ich nichts,da waähre mir das risiko zu hoch das es anfängt zu gammeln.ausserdem ist eine angel ein gebrauchsgegenstand,welcher auch mal spuren haben darf.


----------



## Angel-Ralle (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflege von Rutengriffen aus Kork*

in Ergänzung von MiamiJoe: ... haben soll!
Alles andere sind n.m.A. untaugliche Mittel am untauglichen Subjekt!

Petri & all times tight lines


----------



## donlotis (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflege von Rutengriffen aus Kork*

Hallo,

vielleicht besteht die beste Pflege ja aus Seeluft, Salzwasser, Sonne, Regen und dem eigenen Hautfett und -schmutz... also aus dem Fischen mit Korkgriff!?! |supergri

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflege von Rutengriffen aus Kork*



			
				donlotis schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht besteht die beste Pflege ja aus Seeluft, Salzwasser, Sonne, Regen und dem eigenen Hautfett und -schmutz... also aus dem Fischen mit Korkgriff!?!


So gesehen könnte die graue Grabbelspeckschicht natürlich auch schützen 

Man könnte die Griffe auch ala Voodoo immer mit dem Blut  seiner Beute einreiben, unter Schwingen und Abtropfen gen Sonne und 3maligem Verneigen. :g  Gibt ne interessante Farbe.

Nur wer will sowas denn wirklich haben? |rolleyes


----------



## Heilbutt (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflege von Rutengriffen aus Kork*

Die einzige Pflege die ich den Korkgriffen zukommen lasse ist,
daß ich nicht versuche mit ihnen halbvolle Weinflaschen zu verschließen!!

D.h. ich mache garnichts, sie werden langsam grau, aber sonst passiert
damit nichts!! (Weder Schimmel noch Geruch,...)

Ich bin sogar einer von denen die nach Gebrauch den Haken darin sichern#c 

Diese Ruten sind allerdings meist nur im Süßwassereinsatz.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Rosi (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflege von Rutengriffen aus Kork*



			
				Rooster schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ... wird der Korkgriff gespült, bei starker Verschmutzung mit einem Shampoo gewaschen, und nach dem Trocknen mit Ballistol-Spray satt eingesprüht. Nach einer kurzen Einwirkzeit reibe ich den Korkgriff mit einem Frotteehandtuch gründlich ab, je länger du polierst...
> 
> Mfg, Sven


 
das ist mal ne pflege! und wie der kork dann frisch gewaschen duftet... 

ich wußte, daß ich ein stümper bin. die griffe meiner ruten müssen mit 2mal einölen auskommen. eher verabschieden sich doch die rutenringe, oder der blank rostet, dafür ist der kork dann aber noch wie neu.


----------



## Rooster (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Pflege von Rutengriffen aus Kork*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> das ist mal ne pflege! und wie der kork dann frisch gewaschen duftet...
> 
> ich wußte, daß ich ein stümper bin. die griffe meiner ruten müssen mit 2mal einölen auskommen. eher verabschieden sich doch die rutenringe, oder der blank rostet, dafür ist der kork dann aber noch wie neu.


 
@ Rosi: Hallo, wenn man meinen Beitrag so liest könnte man wircklich ins grübeln kommen ob ich nicht ein wenig übertreibe...#d 

Das Intensiv-Pflegeprogramm wird nur ein bis zwei mal pro Jahr durchgeführt, je nach Verschmutzung nach der Frühjahrs und oder der Herbst/Wintersaison...
Ansonsten müssen meine Ruten auch nur mit ner Süßwasserdusche und ner Blankwachse leben!

Saubere Grüße, Sven #h


----------

